# NAPgA Packgoat Rendezvous June 25-28 2015



## saph (Dec 19, 2009)

_*Let's gather and celebrate Goat-Packing!*_
*North American Pack Goat Association NAPgA Rendezvous Thursday June 25-Sunday June 28* 
*Who:* Pack goat enthusiasts of all ages, goats welcome too! Dogs allowed if kept under control at all times.
*Dates:* Thursday June 25-Sunday June 28
*Cost:* Free! Donations to NAPgA gladly accepted.
Location: 11 miles north of Island Park Idaho, and 3.4 miles west off Highway 20. Google Maps link: https://www.google.com/maps/place/4...data=!3m1!1e3!4m2!3m1!1s0x0:0x0!6m1!1e1?hl=en
*Camping/access:* This is a primitive camping area. No hookups. Restrooms (portable outhouses) will be provided. There is no running water, some will be provided for humans and goats, or you can bring your own. This is a large flat open area with lots of pine trees and camping sites. Access is good for cars, trailers and RVs (gravel road). There is plenty of goat browse. Weed free hay is also available, must notify http://[email protected] ahead of time. Firewood can be gathered adjacent to the camping area. THIS IS BEAR COUNTRY! Please see link for camping and food storage in Bear Country: http://www.fs.usda.gov/detail/ctnf/learning/safety-ethics/?cid=stelprdb5106702
*Other Lodging Available: *Red Rock RV Park (hookups), Drift Lodge, Island Park Village, Macks Inn, all within 10 miles
*Typical Weather:* daytime highs in the 70s, nighttime lows in the 30s.
*Cell phone service:* (ATT and Verizon) available
*Nearby Amenities: *Island Park (11 miles) has gas, groceries, ice
*Highlights: *
*NAPgA Country Store/Auction*--This is a good opportunity to support the biggest fund raiser for the NAPgA as well as get some cool items and pack gear for a great price. Donations will be gladly accepted! To donate items, contact: [email protected]
*Featured speakers*, John Mionczynski, "Father of Goat-Packing." Also Dr. Maggie Highland will be presenting her latest research findings regarding disease transmission between domestic sheep and bighorn sheep and the implications for goat-packing.
*Educational sessions*--proper packing techniques, goat care, backpacking and goat-packing tips and tricks, and more!
*Preregister by emailing* [email protected] with # of humans and # of goats. Contact phone after 4PM Mountain time: 208-351-7111

*Tentative 2015 Rendezvous Schedule* will be updated as more details emerge

June 25 Thursday--Registration. On own or a local hike. Maps available.
5PM-6PM NAPgA Country Store open, (proceeds benefit NAPgA) stop in and buy some cool stuff!

June 26 Friday--Registration continues
9AM-4PM Work project, Clear 4 miles of trail (Downed trees and brush) from Sawtell peak road to Rock Creek Basin.
4PM-6PM Country Store open (proceeds benefit NAPgA) stop in and buy some cool stuff!
6PM Social Hour/Potluck Dinner/Potluck Dessert?
Guest Speaker (tentative): Dr. Maggie Highland, Agricultural Research Station Washington State University. Domestic - Bighorn Sheep Interface. Problem Overview and Research.
7PM-9PM Country Store open(proceeds benefit NAPgA) stop in and buy some cool stuff!
7:30 pm Evening speaker Randy Gravatt-Naturalist , Wolf & Grizzly Discovery in West Yellowstone. Bears & wolves/bear spray demonstration

June 27 Saturday
Breakfast
12 PM-2PM, 4PM-6PM Country Store open
Goat Weighing
Games--games, obstacle course, "bonded goat." Prize to who can collect the most trash
Classes--hoof trimming, GPS, map/compass navigation. Dehydrating food for backpacking. Making natural cordage from dogbane. Forest Service wildlife trailer, bear claws and paws and animal skins
6 PM Potluck Dinner/Auction of unsold items from Country Store
7 PM Speaker John Mionczynski, Author of "The Pack Goat."

June 28 Sunday--
Breakfast, pack up,clean up
*Special Offer! NAPgA Tshirt, only $25.* Show up to the Rendezous making the ultimate "fashion statement!  For more info, contact Charlie Jennings [email protected]


----------



## Suntoo (Nov 14, 2013)

Sure wish we could experience this!!!
I hope everyone has a great time, and that it's a good learning experience!


----------



## ThirdAcreFarm (Sep 5, 2015)

*Who is attending?*

I am in Arizona and was coming to OR/WA around that time and found this so I think we'll go. I'm wondering who else from here might be attending. I see so many names, faces to go with would be great!
Robin in AZ
Mom of Nigerian Dwarf Doe Dahlia- whom is hopefully expecting and Dakota (wether)


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

This was last year's reunion, this year's is June 23-26 near Ukiah, Oregon. 
All the information is here http://www.napga.org/2016/01/14/napga-rendezvous-2016-june-23-26-near-ukiah-or/


----------



## ThirdAcreFarm (Sep 5, 2015)

yes, but I didn't find another talk about it, are you going, Goathiker?


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Yes indeed, I will be there.


----------



## ThirdAcreFarm (Sep 5, 2015)

I would love to meet you, I have the two Nigerian dwarf goats that hike with me and you encouraged me. I started a new thread for this years rendezvous.


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Sounds great, we plan to stay for a couple more days after the group leaves. The fishing derby is being held at those ponds a couple weeks before rendy so, there should still be trophy sized trout for aspiring anglers to catch. A visitors fishing licence can be bought at the Douglas County ranger station. We may bring our canoe to use. 

It is black bear country; remember your bear rules and your bells. 

The chemical toilets will be leaving with the group, there is a small campground with vault toilets about half a mile away we can run down to as needed.


----------

